# [PORTAGE]no puedo instalar ekopath(solucionado)

## gerezm

Hola. Tengo este problema al instalar ekopath

build.log:

http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/7864

emerge --info ekopath:

http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/7865Last edited by gerezm on Sun Dec 16, 2012 12:33 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

Hay un bug abierto sobre el tema y de momento no está solucionado:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444020

Podrías probar a instalar la versión anterior: 4.0.12.1_pre20120430

----------

## gerezm

Gracias @quilosaq por responder, intente con la   ekopath-4.0.12.1_pre20120430  y   me da el mismo error, supongo que ekopath-4.0.12.1_pre20120308 tambien lo tendra el mismo error. Esperare unos meses.

----------

## quilosaq

He probado a instalarlo y no me ha dado ningún error. Creo que el problema es que tu sistema usa los paquetes "en pruebas" por tener ~amd64 en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. En particular mi glibc es 2.14.1-r3 y la tuya 2.16.0.

----------

## gerezm

Es muy extraño pues en make.conf no tengo "amd64"  

make.conf :

http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/7866

----------

## quilosaq

En la línea 9 del último pastebin tienes:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

Con eso le dices a portage que puede usar use todos los paquetes "en pruebas".

----------

## gerezm

Entiendo,  no se si es grave pues tengo glibc unstable o a prueba,  por ahora veo dos alternativas para solucionarlo

1 . eliminar  "~amd64" ,  y hacer emerge -uDN world (quizas tenga que desinstalar muchos programas previamente)

2 . agregar en package.mask  ">sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r3"  y  hacer emerge -uDN world

No se cual elegir

----------

## quilosaq

Tu opción 1 te va a dejar el sistema "estable" pero la glibc que tendrás será la 2.15-r3 que puede que también sirva aunque no es la que yo tengo. Quizá otra persona pueda confirmar esto. La opción 2 si que cumplirá el objetivo y afectará a un número menor de paquetes.

El problema no es la gran cantidad de paquetes que tendrás que desinstalar e instalar; eso es tiempo y nada más. El problema será cuando se te produzcan bloqueos entre paquetes; requieren solucionarlos manualmente uno a uno.

En cualquier caso añade las opciones -pv a emerge y lánzalo. Te dirá lo que va a hacer.

También podrías sustituir el conjunto world por system por lo que te digo de reducir los paquetes afectados.

----------

## gerezm

Bueno elegi la 1.  siguiendo estas instrucciones ( http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/amd64/234332) para burlar el mecanismo de proteccion de la glibc. 

No me acuerdo bien los pasos, fue bastante chapucero, desinstale programas que no usaria inmediatamente para hacer facil el downgrade. Luego revdep-rebuild por si habia rotos algunos, seguido desinstalar algunos paquetes conflictivos (equery d poppler; emerge --unmerge epdfview mupdf poppler ... ).  Por ultimo hice un chequeo ldd {/bin,/usr/bin,/usr/local/bin,/usr/games/bin}/* >/dev/null  por que algunos binarios daban un error al estilo  [...]  GLIBC_2.16.0  [...]  los eliminaba o los reinstalaba.  Por ultimo ultimo instalar algunos paquetes que desinstale al principio. 

Y pude instalar mi ekopath   :Very Happy: 

Saludos y gracias

PD: Y por ultimo ultimo ultimo revdep-rebuild

----------

